# royal calculator!!



## alfie reptiles (Nov 9, 2008)

hi guys 

i have been searching around recently for a good royal morph calculator but i cant find any really good ones anybody got any good ones they know of?

thanks 
Alfie


----------



## Mikeyy (Sep 24, 2009)

this one is pretty good,

Genetics - Wizard - Snake-Zone.com

although its doesnt go to the really complex morphs


----------



## Mikeyy (Sep 24, 2009)

and doesnt have mojave or pied which is annoying


----------



## alfie reptiles (Nov 9, 2008)

Mikeyy said:


> and doesnt have mojave or pied which is annoying


yeh thanks i have tried that one already but it does lack alot of morphs which is annoying :bash:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

Advanced Genetics Wizard -

use this and fill in your own lables, you only need to know if something is recessive, dom or co-dom, and the genetic make-up of the animals you're pairing.

there are good leo calculators out there, but i find this one good as a simple generic calculator. i know its not perfect, but you can do whatever you want with it.


----------



## alfie reptiles (Nov 9, 2008)

kirsten said:


> Advanced Genetics Wizard -
> 
> use this and fill in your own lables, you only need to know if something is recessive, dom or co-dom, and the genetic make-up of the animals you're pairing.
> 
> there are good leo calculators out there, but i find this one good as a simple generic calculator. i know its not perfect, but you can do whatever you want with it.


that's great thanks kirsten :notworthy: slightly confusing that you have to get the co-dom etc :hmm: but apart from that its good :2thumb:


----------



## MrPhillips (Oct 18, 2009)

this one's pretty good Genetic Wizard - World of Ball Pythons


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

you're still at school...
do it yourself - improve your maths


----------



## alfie reptiles (Nov 9, 2008)

alan1 said:


> you're still at school...
> do it yourself - improve your maths


lol i wish they taught that in school :lol2:


----------

